# Rogueware List



## jtlldl (Jan 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a definitive list of Rogueware that purports to be Spyware removal software?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

This is a very good one. Not sure if "definitive" is possible where human opinion is involved. This one comes close.....

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm


----------



## jtlldl (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rogue Spyware programs*

Thanks for the link


----------

